# Autosalon *Dial up Halocaust*



## Xmetal (Sep 12, 2005)

Shots from last weekend's car show that was in town.










































Caught some of them at the car wash before going to the Entertainment Centre to be put on display.


----------



## Calliope (Sep 12, 2005)

nice shots...  looks like it was a really cool show.  some interesting cars there.


----------



## LittleMan (Sep 12, 2005)

wow





That's definately my fav.


----------



## Rockfreak300 (Sep 12, 2005)

Awesome pictures


----------



## skiboarder72 (Sep 12, 2005)

awesome cars, even better pictures  :thumbup:


----------



## 303villain (Sep 15, 2005)

great pics! the nsx and the single turbo supra are the nicest imo!  is that an sc-61 on that supra? big turbo but only a .70 a/r on a 3.0l?!     great pics as usual!


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 15, 2005)

Believe it or not that 2JZ was in a 94 Model Soarer and the Turbo was a Garret item with external wastegate. It wasn't even tuned yet and it put out close to 275kW's on the Dyno.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 15, 2005)

awesome shots!! better then snapshots for sure.


----------

